# Suburban Furnace "burps", But Won't Stay Lit



## gradyscott (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Suburban Furnace (NT Model) that's having issues. It was having problems lighting up properly. I recently replaced the ignitor and I can see the spark......???? Not lighting. I took it out of my camper, hooked it up to a propane tank/regulator and battery and it fired up great! No problems at all and running perfect. I put the unit back into the camper and now it won't start up again. If I put my hand over the exhaust I can get it to fire up, but as soon as I take my hand away, the flame dies out and goes back to "clicking" and trying to light.

It must have something to do with the pressure of the gas line. I put a new propane tank on, so I know the tank is good....This driving me crazy trying to figure this out. My hand is changing the gas/air mix.....


----------



## KenP (Nov 16, 2014)

I too have a similar furnace problem. The fan comes on, the ignitor lights, but no flame. I've cleaned the ignitor and burner assembly. Still, lots of spark but no light. I read on this forum from 2008, by Mobile_Cottager, that he had the same problem. He covered his exhaust and it lit. I tried it and, whammo, the furnice lit on first spark. The question remains, why does it light when the external exhaust is covered? I thought that maybe the intake was a little blocked and too much propane was being exhausted, because I can smell propane coming out of the exhaust. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

KenP - Just a quick post of this link: Furnace Troubleshooting I found it covered a lot of good information. I generally save this type of PDF to a file on my laptop. Usually when I have problems it is when I am not hooked to shore power or I have no internet access. Good luck finding your fix.


----------



## KenP (Nov 16, 2014)

Leedek said:


> KenP - Just a quick post of this link: Furnace Troubleshooting I found it covered a lot of good information. I generally save this type of PDF to a file on my laptop. Usually when I have problems it is when I am not hooked to shore power or I have no internet access. Good luck finding your fix.


Just had a little previous 'reply' problem. Anyway, thanks for the troubleshooting link. Good info that can be really used. I'll be visiting RV dealer to get this looked into. I don't want to try and take it out not knowing if I could get it back in. Thanks for the help. Ken


----------



## KenP (Nov 16, 2014)

Will do, ken


----------



## KenP (Nov 16, 2014)

KenP said:


> Will do, ken


My furnance is fixed. The problem was the circuit board. It sent signals to turn on the fan, ignite the sparker and open the sail switch. But, it failed to allow the gas valve to open. No one can answer why, when the exhuast vent was covered, it lite. Probably not safe, anyway. Of course, the circuit board, about 3 inches square, cost slightly less than $200. Thanks to all for your suggestions and help.


----------

